# Is Recon Possible with the QH Contract?



## Chinito (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I’m shipping to bootcamp on the 24th of June, next week... I was just told recently from a reddit user that I would not be able to volunteer for recon after SOI, with the QH, 6 year contract. I have no problem with doing 6 years in the Corps and it was my only choice other than a regular infantry contract in January. I wanted to leave soon. I spoke with my recruiters about this and they told me that I could just wave the $5000 bonus and I would be able to volunteer. The thing is they didn’t seem so sure about what they were telling me. I don’t care about the money, all I want is to get the opportunity to be part of the Recon community. 

So again, would I be able to volunteer for Recon at all with the QH Contract I’m signed up for? 

Thank you for your help, 
Chinito


----------



## Teufel (Jun 15, 2019)

What is a QH contract


----------



## Chinito (Jun 16, 2019)

Teufel said:


> What is a QH contract


QH contract, from what I understand is a 6 year contract. It’s titled Infantry Leadership Option I believe. It’s basically just changes the amount of time I’ll be in, nothing else. I think it’s relatively new.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jun 16, 2019)

It’s basically a contract for the Squad Leader Development program tomorrow when I get to the office I’ll reach out to the Recon Schoolhouse so I can give you a definite answer. I haven’t shipped a QH in a while


----------



## Chinito (Jun 16, 2019)

Alright, thank you.


----------



## Chinito (Jun 16, 2019)

Hacksaw0621 said:


> It’s basically a contract for the Squad Leader Development program tomorrow when I get to the office I’ll reach out to the Recon Schoolhouse so I can give you a definite answer. I haven’t shipped a QH in a while


Also, while your here, could you ask if it would be possible to volunteer later on, say 2 years down the line if I was not able to do it at SOI? Thank you so much! I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 16, 2019)

Chinito said:


> Also, while *your* here,



You're*


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jun 16, 2019)

As of 3 months ago when I was in ITB they were not letting the QH contracts volunteer for Recon. They were also unable to take weapons MOS's.


----------



## Chinito (Jun 16, 2019)

Art Vandelay said:


> As of 3 months ago when I was in ITB they were not letting the QH contracts volunteer for Recon. They were also unable to take weapons MOS's.


Is waving the $5000 bonus even an option?


----------



## Chinito (Jun 16, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> You're*



Whoops, my bad.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jun 16, 2019)

Waiving the bonus isn’t an option since it’s a job form created by HQMC we can’t assign you the QH and take the bonus off. but I will try and see if your best bet is just getting a UH(03xx contract) and going. Also yes you can try later down the line up until you’re a Sgt with 2 years Time in Grade.


----------



## Chinito (Jun 16, 2019)

Hacksaw0621 said:


> Waiving the bonus isn’t an option since it’s a job form created by HQMC we can’t assign you the QH and take the bonus off. but I will try and see if your best bet is just getting a UH(03xx contract) and going. Also yes you can try later down the line up until you’re a Sgt with 2 years Time in Grade.


Thanks for the information. Could I contact you privately for some more? I could use some guidance.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jun 16, 2019)

Chinito said:


> Thanks for the information. Could I contact you privately for some more? I could use some guidance.


Sure feel free


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jun 17, 2019)

Just spoke with one of the Recon Recruiters you would need a UH contract


----------



## arch_angel (Jun 18, 2019)

Chinito said:


> QH contract, from what I understand is a 6 year contract. It’s titled Infantry Leadership Option I believe. It’s basically just changes the amount of time I’ll be in, nothing else. I think it’s relatively new.



I can speak to this a little bit.

The 0365 path is more than just an extended service obligation. It essentially solidifies you a spot in every PME/Advanced Infantry school there is for an 0311 and then once you pick up Sergeant you've been groomed to fill a squad leader position for a few years prior to picking up Staff Sgt.

If you love being an infantry Marine, it is absolutely an awesome deal. If you end up hating the infantry, well, you're stuck for 6 years and you will likely still be required to attend those same schools.

Recon will be an option for you later on, as will MARSOC, EOD, CID, CI, and every other high demand MOS. Obviously those options are totally dependant on you being squared away and proficient at your job.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2019)

You're shipping out to bootcamp and you never visited the Marine Corps Mentor section? Shame...shame...


----------



## Chinito (Jun 19, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> You're shipping out to bootcamp and you never visited the Marine Corps Mentor section? Shame...shame...


I guess I’ll go check it out. haha


----------



## Gunz (Jun 20, 2019)

Chinito said:


> I guess I’ll go check it out. haha



I'll make it easy for you.

https://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/welcome-to-the-marine-corps-mentor-group.30590/


----------

